# Some training pic's



## Guest (Jan 23, 2007)

Here are some pic's for you guys and gals that like powerlifting. Even if you dont compete in powerlifting I hope they inspire you to train hard. If you have any heavy training pics please feel free to add them to this thread for others to see.

Some squat pic's...

The first is from Ghent Belgium, I didnt get this squat. It was 360kgs and was red lighted on a 2 to 1 judging system. I squated the weight very easy with plenty of depth. At the start of the squat you have a ref in front of you (head ref) with his/her hand in the air. You must wait for the command to squat, the judge wait's until you are totaly motionless with the weight on your back. 800 pound is a lot of weight to be hanging around with so I just went for it.... Its hit and miss really depending on what kind of ref you get, you can sometimes have them keeping you hanging around for ever (lol).

The second pic is from the Uk open championships held in Tysley gym Birmingham. The weight is 355kgs, my bodyweight was around 86kgs. I did make an attempt to drop to the 82.5kgs class to break the records, but I found the drop very hard. I got this attempt very easy but just missed 375kgs after this lift on my third..

Here is a link to a pic of my British record squat of 372.5kgs and world record attempt 398.5kgs at 90kgs bodyweight.http://www.photoboxgallery.com/f8images/3282092

I hit a 900kgs total at the 2006 British, I put 32.5kgs on my lifting total in 6 months without changing my lifting gear and at the same bodyweight. I owe a lot to the Help of Extreme Nutrition for that total.

The last pic is me squating in the world championships in Atlanta, Giorgia 2004. I took silver in the open class. It was my first senior competition, I avenged my loss to the Canadian champion Corey Evans in Belgium last november. Corey has hit 260kgs on the bench press at 90kgs bodyweight and is also a big squater.

The Canadian guy's are great fun, they stayed about 4 door's down from my hotel room. Sombody took it upon themselve's to super glue Corey Evans hotel door shut the night before he lifted and hit the room with calls all night.

On the day of the lifting to my amazement Corey turned up fresh and early ready to lift. Im sure sombody was pointing the finger in my direction regarding the previous nights events... The chalk box was loaded with baby powder that makes your grip really weak and slippery. I was warned of this before my lifts. Sombody had Canadianarised the chalk box!!! (lol).

here is a link to the pic from the Canadian web site. as you can see Im not used to losing ha ha. Third place went to Bernard Delaney of Northern Ireland, Bernard is a very good lifter with a 225kgs bench press.

http://www.independentpowerlifting.com/photogallery/Meet%20Photos/2004%20Canadians/worlds04_corey1.JPG


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2007)

some deadlift pic's, the first is in training at the Fitness studio(kick's) in Swansea home gym of Flex Lewis when he is in town. Im doing set's with 280kgs for 3's and 5's... Im training for the world championships in Atlanta 2004. The second pic is a little blurry, I know my training is going well when the pic's look like that as my speed is good (lol) and no its not like the thing that happens in final destination.

The third pic is in Belgium, its just before my second attempt deadlift.. I stand in front of the bar and switch on.... Its like the calm before the storm.

The last pic is from the Welsh championships in Swansea, this is 300kgs. I ripped all the skin on my right hand on this lift (owch) the bar was very sharp.


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2007)

Some pic's from the world's in Belgium. Ive been working on my bench press over the last year with the help of Dougie Black and it is slowly increasing. I find the more bodyweight I put on the bigger my bench goes. I get about a pb of 5kgs for every kg of bodyweight I put on.

Here Im benching with my lift's of 180kgs, 200kgs and 210kgs.

I failed the last bench just before the lockout. A lesson learned for me..

I rushed the last attempt, didnt set up correctly and get my breathing right. I didnt take a breath before taking the bar from the spotter and I didnt fill my lungs with air. I do this to protect myself if the bar falls on my chest and to get a better explosion from the bottom part of the lift.


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2007)

Here are some more.

The first is from the 2003 British championships held in the BIC in Bournemouth. This pic is of me pulling 321.5kgs, I opened with 300kgs then went straight for the WPC junior world record and got it to the sound of BennI Benassi - Satisfaction blasting through the building (well the track was popular at the time).

Next pic is of me preparing for some more deadlifts in the gym.

Me having a bash at the kettlebell's at the fitness expo... I love em now!!!

Me going nuts before the squat at the world championships in Vienna, Austria 2003. I lifted as a junior and took home my second world title.

Training at Body and Mind gym (Port Talbot).


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2007)

Vince Anello one of the greatest deadlifter's at (198pound) 90kgs. I have a pic of this guy and the mighty Ed Coan above the wall where I deadlift.

Me and my training partner Alan Gilbert(aka Jim Brannon from Eastenders) in training for worlds in Belgium.


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2007)

The first pic is me deadlifting in Finland, it was on national telly there. Its a shame powerlifting is not televised more here. Notice Becca Swanson in the background, she is the strongest woman on the planet. She has benched over 500 pound and squated more than 800 pounds. I warmed up with her on the deadlift for this lift. Also next to Becca is Shawn Frankl who is currently one of the strongest powerlifters at 90kgs in the world. He has benched 330kgs at 100kgs bodyweight. This was my first outing in the WPO, I bombed on the deadlift but it was a good experience for my lifting. I always open light now on every lift and go for a pb on my second attempt, on the third I always go for somthing silly/heavy.

310kgs deadlift in Ghent, this deadlift got me my first senior world title.

330kgs deadlift in Atlanta for the 2004 worlds. After this lift I just missed 352.5kgs and a gold medal. I had to settle with silver and 330kgs. That loss was avenged.

Me and a hero of mine Ed Corney at the fitness expo. What a very nice and humble guy, looking good for his age aswel. This pic was taken just as I was coming off the stage from my exibition deadlift.

Another hero of mine Steve Goggins, one of Ronnie Colemans old training partners. Steve has pulled 400kgs with a false grip and squated 500kgs..


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2007)

And here is WPO Arnold classic world middleweight champion Matt CrockZaleski holding on to my future title and belt.

This is my ultimate goal in powerlifting aswel as a 1000kgs total.


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2007)

Here is a link to some training pics with Flex Lewis and my training partners.

http://www.powerliftinguk.com/showthread.php?t=2843


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2007)

Here is a pic from the fitness expo, I look like Im going to explode. This pic was backstage in between sets, looks like Im filming for the movie gladiator (lol)...

Me Flex and Justin Hurley at the Welsh championships 2004


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2007)

Scroll down the page and check out Flex Lewis calve's, thought Id post this for the bodybuilders.

http://milossarcev.com/board/index.php?topic=7151.0

you may have to join the site.


----------



## marcos chacon (Jan 24, 2007)

crhis you are a f***ing beasssst !!! man u are trully inspiring !!

go for the world ,is waiting for u !


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2007)

Hey Marcos, Im glad you made it from Milos's board. Thank's very much for joining!!!!

Some awesome pic's mate you are a beast. Post some more bro


----------

